# Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (controller,coil,etc)



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

Would like to see some pictues of where SDS user have located their SDS components. Where the location of their coils are, where they have their controller, ECU, etc. I would like to get an idea of what clean/user friendly installs look like. I would like to know what mods I will have to make to get a nice clean look. For examples: re-locating the battery so I can use the battery space for the coil, etc. Thanks.

Pic for entertainment:











_Modified by veedub11 at 9:17 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

vdubspeed, TAI, any pics?


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

bump for you
Remus


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (VwCrazykid)*

ok, here is my setup, may not be the cleanest, but it is functional...
mixture meter on the dash









ECU, Mix Knob and Handheld. these will be mounted in an Aluminum housing right where they are now, including my boost controller and wideband.









nice leaves.......coil pack located in the batteries old spot. notice the large copper wire, that goes to the battery.









batteries new location









Map sensor, located in the rain tray


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (scott66)*

As you know...mk1 setup.
ECU - located where factory jetronic ECU was. which is under the dash on the passenger side.
controller - in glovebox so I can take it out and put it away when not in use
mixture knob - unplugged most of the time but it's plug in is in the glovebox also
Coils - probably one of my favorite mods in my engine. Since I deleted the coolant expansion tank. I actually CUT(yeah I was freaked out) my coil pack mounting bracket so it slides PERFECTLY into the slots were the expansion tank went. It looks so damn good I might shed a tear








air temp sensor - before the thottle body/after the BOV. It's right by the brake master cylinder and out of sight.
The only thing I did was use the FACTORY location for the fuel pump relay but used the trigger wire from SDS to control it. Works PERFECT!
I'm not using the fan switch or idle valve but I will when I do my ABA install.
HTH man...LMK if you need any specific pics or have any more questions...
<---pic whore
















edit...one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry for the car being a little dirty. It is 20 year's old ya know


















_Modified by vdubspeed at 8:24 PM 3-31-2005_


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_bump for you
Remus









Here ya go (sorry for the big pic)
























ECU is mounted above the driver's side kneebar (velcro) and the mixture knob will be mounted right under where my ashtray is. The sds controller will be mounted on the side of the center console (velcro).


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (Remmy Dot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remmy Dot* »_










dude, why do you have the sensor on the outside ? are your magnets on that side as well. here is a pic of mine......










_Modified by scott66 at 7:59 PM 3-31-2005_


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (scott66)*

yep, they're on the outside.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (Remmy Dot)*

great guys, keep it coming!


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

JettaGlxDriver put his stuff in a upper glove box he found at a junk yard:








More pictures in his gallery on his site: 
http://swankhouse.com/ipw-web/...age=1
Ryan


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

ECU : Where the passenger side airbag used to be. 
Controller + Mixture knob : In the glove compartment when not in use (put a switch on the knob to disconnect it without having to unplug it. (So that bumps in the road or curious passengers don't accidentally turn the knob to "lean").
Coil pack : Where the stock air box used to be on an MK3
Crank sensor : Drilled and tapped the stock power steering bracket and used some spacers to adjust magnet to sensor clearance. 
Hope that helps!
Damn, my stupid site is down, I'll update this post with pics as soon as it's back up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_JettaGlxDriver put his stuff in a upper glove box he found at a junk yard:








More pictures in his gallery on his site: 
http://swankhouse.com/ipw-web/...age=1
Ryan


That's very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I was going to do that at first but decided to leave my cd changer in there.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*

bump for agtronic's pic site.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

not to knit pic, but the sds manual says NOT to mount the coilpacks to the engine. (vibration and heat can damage them). nice lookin set-ups guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (eldo)*

This is on my Mk3
Coilpack- mounted on the top of the passenger side frame leg
ECU- mounted up behind the instrument cluster on the fire wall (man what a pain)
Controller and Mixture Knob- currently sitting in front of my cluster, soon to be moved to the center console
MAP sensor- where the 2.0 coil used to be- nice short distance to the wastegate and boost controller.
Ill try to remember to get some pics up later as I am not at my computer


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_bump for agtronic's pic site.

My host lost my site, and all 3 gigs of everything that was on it. I'm still in shock. I don't have a single pic of any of my project anymore.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

I have a MK4 2.0T.
SDS ECU mounted under the steering column:








SDS coils mounted vertically by battery:








I'll add a pic of the programmer and knob locations tomorrow.


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I have a MK4 2.0T.
SDS ECU mounted under the steering column:











Cool. That's where mine is too (velcro'd).
The rest of the wiring.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (Remmy Dot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remmy Dot* »_

Cool. That's where mine is too (velcro'd).


Velcro is great!! My LM-1, programmer and lean/rich knob are all velcro mounted. My MAP sensor is velcroed to the side of the TPS on the throttle body too.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I have a MK4 2.0T.
SDS ECU mounted under the steering column:











Thats also where I have all the rest of my wiring done and it's a little tight. Where does all your wiring go through the firewall?


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

















Had to trim the Ross bracket a bit to clear some piping, but you get the idea


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (evolveVW)*

thats hot...


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

here is some of my set up. 
















if you look at this pic the small aluminum peice thats welded on the bottom of the intake is where my MAP sensor is located..








the SDS ECU is located under the passenger side carpet about halfway up the firewall.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (fromSHOtoVDUB)*

Nice man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*

The magnet and the clamp dont come with the kit when purchasing the sds? Shortly installing sds aswell keep em pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (BlownGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownGTT* »_The magnet and the clamp dont come with the kit when purchasing the sds? Shortly installing sds aswell keep em pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


What do you mean? I know you have to purchase the bracket, but what else? I haven't dove into the bag of small parts.


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Locations of SDS components (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

What do you mean? I know you have to purchase the bracket, but what else? I haven't dove into the bag of small parts. 

Simply asking as i dont know, my kit isn't here yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

